# Jerky in the Masterbuilt



## slosmoke (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been making jerky in an EL cheapo dehydrater.Thats gotta go cause its way too much fiddlin around.Is the Masterbuilt a good way to go for using as a dehydrater? I am using the jerky shooter.Its what I got used to doing and no complaints with the end product.Or go and buy a bigger and better dehydrater.Looking for a little help on this .Thanks


----------



## cubguy17 (Feb 27, 2008)

Never tried the jerky guns, but everything tastes better with smoke!


----------



## tony111 (Feb 27, 2008)

I  have made jerky in my Masterbuilt and I also use a jerky shooter. Mine turned out fine and did not take as long as it used to in the dehydrater. I had some extra meat from some summer sausage so i just put it through the shooter and did it as I was smoking the sausage. Just keep and eye on it and the smoke flavor is a real PLUS !


----------



## richtee (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually smoke my jerky about 2 hours at a low temp... maybe 130-ish..and finish in my "dehydrator"... a li'l rig on my Jennaire convection oven.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've done it both ways.  I have a decent dehydrator that I make alot of ground beef jerky in, I also use a jerky gun for this, works very well.  I've also made it in the smoker, which works well also.  It will boil down to a matter of preference and time I think.

Also, try different flavors of jerky, you can make chilli flavor, terrayki or whatever suits your taste buds.  I buy some of the seasoning packets from my grocerie store and add them to my jerky for a little flare.  Good luck and keep smokin!


----------



## johngil (Mar 2, 2008)

A jerky gun is a must! I make a lot of venison jerky over the course of a year I get tired of doing all that slicing. If you can simply grind up a couple of pounds of meat, season it and shoot it onto a jerky rack its a lot easier. 

I went so far as to make my own Jerry board. I purchased a piece of oak plank From Lowe's (1x6x4) - the one I got was a scrap they had in the back and it was about $2. I then routed a 1/2 inch grove down the center of the board from end to end about 4 1/2 inches with. I can lay the meat in the grove and place a carving knife on the ridges created by the router. each pass creates a 1/2 thick perfect slice. - Tip - partially freeze the meet before slicing.

Good luck!
John


----------



## geob (Mar 19, 2008)

The MES 40 is the way to go.  Jerky racks don't fit well in the MES 30.  If you make a LOT of Jerky, invest in a water stuffer (Dakota Stuffer) to make shooting easy.


----------



## siloutdoors (Apr 9, 2008)

1st post feel free to critique the noob.

I have a cheapo dehyrator too. Just bought the MES last week. made the best ribs I've ever made w/o a smoker. FINALLY. smoked mealoaf (deer) the next night. awesome. 

Need to do jerky, but I am SURE it will be better smoked.

Buy the smoker AND have the dehydraytor for your morels.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You just have a new tool.


----------



## richtee (Apr 9, 2008)

Feeling free to ask for a Roll Call post... how's that for gentle? LOL!

Welcome to SMF


----------

